# closet or open room



## speero_m (Jan 4, 2007)

Do i need to have my growing in an inclosed environment...or jsut put them in the room...in the dark period the room is completely dark...but the question is do i need to build a closet...like all the people who are posting there growing rooms???? THANKS


----------



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

dude judging where you are from we're in the same boat, security-wise.  i say build a closet, that way you make good use of your lights and can have a stealth grow.  don't tell anyone!  and best of luck :aok:


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 9, 2007)

no it really doest matter. their are advantages to both. in a closet you get max light reflection. i.e walls (white) or mylar. but you also have to deal with heat. its alot easier to over heat a closet then a whole room.
but you can do what i do. use the closet as a veg room/flowering and use the room as a veg/flowering room.
depending on what u fing easier.


----------

